# Anything going on at Yates?



## jhall586 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a few days off work and thinking about going to Yates. Has anyone been out there in the last few days? Catching anything? If not I'm gonna have to go north.....


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

I had pretty good action when I was out yesterday, the bad part was I went 0-3. All hit on real spawn I cured. If we get a little bit of rain the next day that should be good and help keep the water level up. Of course if you have the time and money..... Go up north.


----------



## ratherbhuntin300mag (Jan 11, 2008)

been doing ok at flatrock but have not been to yates where you go up north to i waz at tippy last week and they where getting aloot of steal but i herd the foot damn the place now


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Just fished Yates...nothing but suckers. Seems like it's coming to an end..

fished tippy last week (Wednesday) seen a few caught in the morning. Bite pretty much turned off at 10:00ish.

If i had a couple fo days to fish, I would also head to Foote Dam. I heard that the pond is just about thawed out, which is a sign for the fish to start thier push. I may be wrong, but thats were i would go...

Good luck.

Check this website out. Look at the fishing reports.

http://michiganstreamside.com/


----------



## jhall586 (Nov 12, 2008)

Went to yates... 3 hours 4 suckers. Was using blue fox spinners. I usally go to AuSable either in Tawas or mio. Have places to stay near both. Not the greatest up north but i found a few good holes.


----------



## ruhlandg (Apr 8, 2009)

Im from about 10 minutes from yates unfortunetly im at school at msu. went to tawas and tippy this week end and landed fish in both places. lots of action at tippy especially in the morning. , landed one early and saw lots of guys bringing fish out. im plannig another trip in 2 weeks but are there any places in the east lansing area that are any good i know about the grand river I was hopeng for something alittle different


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

know a few guys whove been fishing it quite a bit the last few days.

not much happening.


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

was at sixth street yesterday got there at 6 fished till 11 got 4 fish morning bite is good right now and early not a ton of people i think maybe 5 guys total used fresh rowe and orange sparkle balls


----------

